# Drolet Tundra



## Jacksprat (Feb 24, 2016)

Just purchased a new Drolet Tundra and am interested in how well you folks think they work.  It will be replacing a Napoleon 1400 woodstove that has been in use for 16 years.  anu info would be appreciated  thanks


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Feb 24, 2016)

Get out the popcorn.......

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/everything-drolet-tundra-heatmax.140788/


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 24, 2016)

They work well. Feed it dry wood and don't expect it to heat 3000 sq ft un-assisted...
Set it up as per the manual, cutting corners usually backfires


----------



## Lcback (Feb 24, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> They work well. Feed it dry wood and don't expect it to heat 3000 sq ft un-assisted...
> Set it up as per the manual, cutting corners usually backfires


Come on. Dont spoil the saga. In the other thread you are still very much stumped.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 24, 2016)

Lcback said:


> Come on. Dont spoil the saga. In the other thread you are still very much stumped.


I have an older one (first year model)...and a lil bad luck... by the time you get to the end of that thread you'll see things get sorted out


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 24, 2016)

Lcback said:


> Come on. Dont spoil the saga. In the other thread you are still very much stumped.



I like this guy.


----------



## Lcback (Feb 24, 2016)

STIHLY DAN said:


> I like this guy.


You guys seem pretty cool. I will probably hang around. Awfully helpful and willing to joke around.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 24, 2016)

Well a few of us anyways. There is a bad apple or two in every crate.


----------



## Lcback (Feb 24, 2016)

STIHLY DAN said:


> Well a few of us anyways. There is a bad apple or two in every crate.


I'm hoping the same is true for the tundra and drolet just sent them all to hearth members to get rid of them


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 24, 2016)

Lcback said:


> I'm hoping the same is true for the tundra and drolet just sent them all to hearth members to get rid of them



That there is wishful thinking. I bet SBI wished none of the units in the 1st 3 years landed in the lap of a hearth member.
EDIT:  Might be wrong there, if it wasn't for the members here, the Tundra may NEVER had been fixed.


----------



## Lcback (Feb 24, 2016)

STIHLY DAN said:


> That there is wishful thinking. I bet SBI wished none of the units in the 1st 3 years landed in the lap of a hearth member.
> EDIT:  Might be wrong there, if it wasn't for the members here, the Tundra may NEVER had been fixed.


So does this mean they did fix all the issues you guys had? I know about the front fire brick how about the messed up welds? Or different size air inlets?


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 24, 2016)

They seem to have it all dialed in. Will have to wait until next year to know for sure. Something new could creep up in year 3 have to wait and see. Ha, Stihly dan the rhyme master man.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Feb 24, 2016)

I'll know soon too. Planning to hopefully get mine down those fricken stairs this sat.


----------



## Lcback (Feb 24, 2016)

Right now in that thread there is the tundra 2. Its not in there website anymore. And all the pics from menards only shows the 2 8inch outputs no plenum. I guess a call to sbi wouldn't hurt


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 24, 2016)

Lcback said:


> Right now in that thread there is the tundra 2. Its not in there website anymore.


I noticed that the other day...gone from the site. In an email response to some questions they told me the Tundra II is supposed to be out mid March...but historically they seem to run a little late on their release dates...


----------



## Lcback (Feb 24, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> I noticed that the other day...gone from the site. In an email response to some questions they told me the Tundra II is supposed to be out mid March...but historically they seem to run a little late on their release dates...


Argh. Well I sure don't want to spend all this money only for them to come out with the new improved models month later!


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 24, 2016)

New, yes...improved, who knows, it is supposed to have a variable speed blower...but that very well may turn out to be the auto multi speed deal like the Max and Heatpro have. I'm sure the price will be a lil more...and the "old" model will probably be on sale...


----------



## Lcback (Feb 24, 2016)

Yeah I figure. I'll probably give them a call and ask.  Or maybe and email. If it's a little more same warranty with a automatic blower I would probably pay it.


----------



## Lcback (Feb 25, 2016)

So I shot off a question on there website today asking about the tundra 2. See if I get an answer. I would hate to spend my money in March and see the tundra 2 come out in June!


----------



## Lcback (Feb 25, 2016)

Here is the reply. 
"Hi ------
The Tundra II will include a plenum kit and cost more.  You might want to decide if you want to wait for the Tundra II, or get a good closeout deal on the Tundra."

So I replied asking if anyhting else will be different. 
"
Thanks for the reply, Can i ask will anything else be different? and an estimated extra costs?
I ask because While a plenum may not be worth an extra $300 to me. some extra controls, and or variable speed blower with the plenum would be. 

Thank you very much."


----------



## Jacksprat (Feb 25, 2016)

Lcback said:


> Here is the reply.
> "Hi ------
> The Tundra II will include a plenum kit and cost more.  You might want to decide if you want to wait for the Tundra II, or get a good closeout deal on the Tundra."
> 
> ...


thanks guys for all your responses   in Canada we are not allowed to connect a wood stove duct work to our regular forced air furnace ducting  so I think this will be a stand alone set up  will do a little ducting to get the heat out of the stove room and will run the forced air furnace fan to circulate the heat   sny suggestions would be appreciated    thanks  Jack


----------



## Jacksprat (Feb 25, 2016)

jb616gc  can you explain that in more detail?????


----------



## jb6l6gc (Feb 25, 2016)

When my hotblast was inspected they had no problem with parallel see pic below.  I do see on the manual for tundra it says parrallel not ok in Canada. I plan to hook mine up exactly the same as my hotblast is. Only thing I'm gonna change is to go to the side by side outlets.   I don't know how they'd expect it to be useful to anyone with existing ductwork other wise.  I have over the minimum 2" duct clearance for over the first 6' and over the minimum 1" for the rest.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Feb 25, 2016)

Posted more questions about this in the other thread. This threads redundant and the other one has way more followers. Maybe mod should lock this and we should move back over there


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 25, 2016)

jb6l6gc said:


> When my hotblast was inspected they had no problem with parallel see pic below.  I do see on the manual for tundra it says parrallel not ok in Canada. I plan to hook mine up exactly the same as my hotblast is. Only thing I'm gonna change is to go to the side by side outlets.   I don't know how they'd expect it to be useful to anyone with existing ductwork other wise.  I have over the minimum 2" duct clearance for over the first 6' and over the minimum 1" for the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is series that's bad and parallel that's good.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Feb 25, 2016)

Parrallel is how mines setup. Same as top setup in manual however read wording.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 26, 2016)

That's perfectly correct. Have no idea what made me say the last post. Was any editing done somewhere...


----------



## TL002 (Feb 19, 2018)

STIHLY DAN said:


> That's perfectly correct. Have no idea what made me say the last post. Was any editing done somewhere...


Are they still making Tundra? Thinking about getting one. Any newer model?


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 19, 2018)

TL002 said:


> Are they still making Tundra? Thinking about getting one. Any newer model?


Yes. Tundra II
https://www.drolet.ca/en/products/furnaces/drolet-tundra-furnace/


----------



## TL002 (Feb 21, 2018)

brenndatomu said:


> Yes. Tundra II
> https://www.drolet.ca/en/products/furnaces/drolet-tundra-furnace/



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071NVPSCV/?tag=hearthamazon-20


----------

